# mehrere Rückgabewerte aus einer VB-Script Funktion



## fly_singapore (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Allerseits, 

leider habe ich wieder ein Trivialproblem. 

In VB ist es möglich in einer Funktion über ein Array gleich mehrere Werte zurückzugeben. Mit RETURN wird das Array an das Hauptscript zurückgegeben. Leider ist das in VB-Script nicht möglich, weil es das reservierte Wort RETURN nicht gibt. 

Habe da vielleicht eine Lösung, indem man alle Werte als Zeichenkette geschlossen zurück gibt und nach Rückgabe im Hauptscript wieder aufdrösselt.. 

Kenn einer eine bessere Lösung?


----------



## Yoah (27. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

du könntest auch die Variablen, die du benötigst, als Referenz übergeben!
Dann kannst du sie beliebig verarbeiten und mußt sie nicht zurückgeben, um
die Werte zu erhalten!

Also:

```
Sub FunktionDings()
 
Dim strText As String
 
strText = "Mopped"
' strText vorher
MsgBox strText
 
'Funktionsaufruf mit strText als Referenz
FunktionBumms strText
 
' strText nachher
MsgBox strText
End Sub
 
Sub FunktionBumms(ByRef Krass As String)
 
Krass = "KlospülungsMopped"
 
End Sub
```


----------



## fly_singapore (27. Oktober 2005)

Vielen Dank, ich Denke, so könnte es funktionieren.. 


Peter aus Köln


----------

